# Found this web site with some great info on it



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

<span style="font-family:Comic">
enJOY!
Melanie
</span></span></span>


----------



## Fenway's Momma (Dec 6, 2005)

i just wanted to say i love brussels, they are so cute. there was a puppy at the meetup we went to his name was Fiesty and he was adorable.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I have seen the Griffs at dog shows and they are just adorable. One breeder I talked with said if you get a Griff, you never ever have to go to the bathroom alone again! She said they were very loyal loving little dogs and just as cute as can be. I wouldn't mind having one, if not for the other 3 dogs I have at home! OH well.


----------

